# Looking for GameCube game recommendation



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 14, 2016)

This is my current collection:


18 Wheeler: American Pro Trucker
Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg
Bloody Roar: Primal Fury
Donkey Konga
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai 2
Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem
F-Zero GX
Geist

Godzilla: Destroy All Monsters
Killer 7
Kirby Air Ride
Lego Star Wars
Luigi's Mansion
Mario Golf: Toadstool Tour
Mario Party 5
Mario Power Tennis
Mario Smash Football
Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes
Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door

Pokémon Colosseum
Rayman 3
Resident Evil 4
Sega Soccer Slam
Shrek 2
Sonic Adventure 1: DX
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
Soul Calibur 2
Spider-Man 2
Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly
Star Fox: Adventures
Star Fox: Assault
Super Mario: Sunshine
Super Monkey Ball
Super Smash Bros. Melee
The Sims: Bust Out
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory
Wave Race: Blue Storm
I'd very much like to own a copy of _Gadget Racers_, _Frogger_ _Beyond_ and _Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance_ but these three games go for ridiculously expensive prices. I could always get the PS2 version of Gadget Racers but I'd buy it more as a collectible.

Most multiplatforms I have are on Original Xbox and a few on PS2, not a whole lot on GameCube.


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 15, 2016)

Not sure if you have any of these or what they are selling for but I personally suggest 

Spongebob Battle for Bikini Bottom 
Gotcha Force 
Pac-Man World 2
Pokemon XD 
Custom Robo 
Chibi Robo
Donkey Kong Jungle Beat 
Ty the Tasmanian Tiger
I-Ninja
PSO
Battalion Wars
NBA Streets Vol. 3
Ikaruga
Sonic Gems
Dr.Muto


----------



## x65943 (Nov 15, 2016)

I almost don't believe you have all those GC games but don't own either Zelda
These are the best games on the system IMO
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess

ALSO,
Good multiplayer:
WarioWare, Inc.: Mega Party Game$!
Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance
Timesplitters 2


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 15, 2016)

Phantasy Star Online Ver.2 (has DLC added in), Tales (yeah, with Lloyd), Mario Kart DD (three-item beatings), Crazy Taxi (HEY, HEY, ARE YOY READY?)

Can't fully childhood right now with your list having pretty much everything. I know there are more good/great games.
-------
SKIES OF ARCADIA. That's one gem you need in your life. Makes you wonder how everyone fucked up so bad in the RPG-area.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2016)

*Pikmin* is great if you don't stress the time limit too much. Usually people prefer *Pikmin 2*, but I thought it was tedious and all the time elements and randomness were completely pointless - the game took more steps back than forward.

*Resident evil 0-3 + Code Veronica* you can get on Steam and other consoles, but are nice collectibles and it's justified to have 0-1 on the original platform. *Donkey Kong Jungle Beat* for a nice curiosity for your bongo controller.

It is also odd you are missing out *Metroid Prime 1-2, *especially the first one. Most people also think *Legend of Zelda*s are must buy, I have them on my collection, but not too fond of them. A lot of people also like *Baten Kaitos*, and it's one of the only JRPG's I've played through since the card system was quite addicting, though it was otherwise incoherent experience - the game and battles drag since everything is card based and attacks can only hit one target.* Wario World* was also quite fun game.

Good multiplatform games:
- Timesplitters 2
- Timesplitters: Future Perfect
- Metal Arms: Glitch in the System
- Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance
- Beyond Good & Evil
- Viewtiful Joe

My current (and most likely final) collection picture HERE


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 15, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Not sure if you have any of these or what they are selling for but I personally suggest
> 
> Spongebob Battle for Bikini Bottom
> Gotcha Force
> ...



_SpongeBob: Battle for Bikini Bottom _I have it on the Original Xbox but thanks for the others, I'll check them out.



x65943 said:


> I almost don't believe you have all those GC games but don't own either Zelda
> These are the best games on the system IMO
> The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
> The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
> ...



I have _Wind Waker_ and _Twilight Princess_ for the Wii U so I decided to stick with that. Got _TimeSplitters 2_ on Original Xbox and recently, I purchased _Mario Party 5_ which is said to be the best Mario Party on GameCube though I've only been playing it by myself (not as fun as playing with other people locally).

Not a fan of WarioWare but since it's on the GameCube I'll check it out.



arq said:


> *Pikmin* is great if you don't stress the time limit too much. Usually people prefer *Pikmin 2*, but I thought it was tedious and all the time elements and randomness were completely pointless - the game took more steps back than forward.
> 
> *Resident evil 0-3 + Code Veronica* you can get on Steam and other consoles, but are nice collectibles and it's justified to have 0-1 on the original platform. *Donkey Kong Jungle Beat* for a nice curiosity for your bongo controller.
> 
> ...



Hey, I do have Metroid Prime but it's the _Trilogy Collection_ on Wii, this way I own the Prime series in its entirety.

Thanks for your other suggestions too. One in particular, _Viewtiful Joe_ is one that I've considered though not yet purchased.

Btw, already have _Beyond Good & Evil_ on the OX and PC (Uplay). I'd love to own the _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_ 1-3 on GameCube or Xbox but the prices were a lot more reasonable to get for PS2. I'm not sure if I own TMNT3.. nope just 1 and 2. I'll try to hunt down a copy.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 15, 2016)

I forgot to recommend *Burnout 2: Point of Impact *in multiplatform section.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 15, 2016)

Cubivore. 10/10 action adventure game with a bit of a twist. Not the prettiest game exactly, but easily one of my favorites from back in the day. 

Cel Damage is also a pretty fun multiplayer vehicular combat game, if you don't already own it for Xbox/PS2/the remakes that came out a bit ago.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 15, 2016)

You have Melee, you don't really need anything else


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 15, 2016)

Did no one say ssx tricky or tony Hawk pro skater? Aggressive inline? O_O

Lack of sports game players here, even mlb slugfest or something (If that was on there) How bout fighting games, Capcom vs snk 2, Mortal Kombat, Soul Calibur 2 (WITH LINK) Mega man battle network transmission, Megaman X collection, Anniversary collection, Command mission. Beach spikers Sonic riders, Shadow the hedgehog (opinions may vary) 

Just look up anyone top 10 Game cube vidoes on youtube and ignore the ones that put resident evil 4 as number one,


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 15, 2016)

arq said:


> I forgot to recommend *Burnout 2: Point of Impact *in multiplatform section.



Such a nostalgic game. I loved it as a teen and it's still fun but completing the story mode (or whatever it's called) just feels more of a chore.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Did no one say ssx tricky or tony Hawk pro skater? Aggressive inline? O_O
> 
> Lack of sports game players here, even mlb slugfest or something (If that was on there) How bout fighting games, Capcom vs snk 2, Mortal Kombat, Soul Calibur 2 (WITH LINK) Mega man battle network transmission, Megaman X collection, Anniversary collection, Command mission. Beach spikers Sonic riders, Shadow the hedgehog (opinions may vary)
> 
> Just look up anyone top 10 Game cube vidoes on youtube and ignore the ones that put resident evil 4 as number one,



I do have sports' games on GameCube they're just all Mario-related.  _Capcom Vs. SNK 2_, _Sonic Riders_, _Mortal Kombat_ have on Xbox. I couldn't say no to Soul Calibur 2 on GameCube because it has Link as a playable character.

Mega Man Network Transmission is a game I'm hunting and should get one in not too long, hopefully.

This is my list of PS2 and Xbox games, I think it's up to date.



Spoiler



Microsoft Xbox


187 Ride or Die
Beyond Good and Evil
Blinx: The Time Sweeper
Burnout 2: Point of Impact
Burnout 3: Takedown
Burnout: Revenge
Capcom Vs. SNK 2: Extreme Offensive
Colin McRae 03
Colin McRae 04
Conker Live & Reloaded
Crash Bandicoot: The Wrath of Cortex
Crash Bandicoot: Twinsanity
CT Special Forces: Fire for Effect
Dead or Alive 3
Dead or Alive: Ultimate (x2 copies)
Def Jam: Fight for NY
DOOM 3: Special Edition
Dragon's Lair 3D
DRIV3R
Fahrenheit
Far Cry: Instincts
FIFA Football 2004
FlatOut
Forza MotorSport
Freedom Fighters
Grand Theft Auto 3 & Vice City (Double Pack Edt.)
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
GUN
Halo
Headhunter: Redemption
Hitman 2: Silent Assassin
Jade Empire
Jet Set Radio: Future
King Kong
Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
Mafia
Manhunt
Marvel Nemesis: Rise of the Imperfects
Marvel Vs. Capcom 2
Max Payne
Mech Assault
Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance
Midtown Madness 3
Midway Arcade Treasure
Mission: Impossible - Operation Surma
Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance
Need for Speed: Underground
Need for Speed: Underground 2
Ninja Gaiden
Otogi: Myth of Demons
Outlaw Golf 2
OutRun 2
Phantasy Star Online: Episode I & II
Powerdrome
Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones
Prince of Persia: Warrior Within
Pro Evolution Soccer 4
Pro Evolution Soccer 5
Project Gotham Racing 2
Psi-Ops: The Mindgate Conspiracy
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
Rocky Legends
Second Sight
Sonic Heroes
Sonic Riders
SpongeBob SquarePants: Battle for Bikini Bottom
Tenchu: Return from Darkness
The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butcher Bay
Tiger Woods Tour 2004
TimeSplitters 2
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell
Total Overdose
True Crime: Streets of LA
Unreal Championship 2: The Liandri Conflict
Urban Chaos
Vexx
Worms Forts: Under Siege
XGRA: Extreme G Racing Association
XIII
XSN Sports: RalliSport Challenge 2
XSN Sports: Top Spin


Sony PlayStation 2


Astro Boy
Brian Lara: International Cricket 2005
CART Fury: Championship Racing
Dead or Alive 2
Death by Degrees
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai 1
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai 3
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3
Dragon Ball Z: Infinite World
F1 Championship Season 2000
Genji: Dawn of the Samurai
GIANTS: Citizen Kabuto
Godzilla: Save the Earth
Godzilla: Unleashed
Gran Turismo 3: A-Spec
Gran Turismo 4
Gran Turismo 4: Prologue
Gran Turismo Concept 2002 Tokyo-Geneva
Grand Theft Auto 3
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
Intellivision Lives: The History of Video Gaming
James Bond 007: Agent Under Fire
Killer 7
KillZone
Knight Rider 2: The Game
Mashed
Mashed: Fully Loaded
Minority Report
Oni
Primal
Smuggler's Run
Soul Calibur 2
Soul Reaver 2
Spy Hunter
State of Emergency
Super Dragon Ball Z
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2: Battle Nexus
The Getaway
The Mark of Kri
Tourist Trophy: The Real Riding Simulator
Urban Freestyle Soccer
War of the Monsters
Wipeout: Fusion
World Super Police
Zone of the Enders

I know my PS2 collection is missing PS2 classic gems but not focused on PS2 right now.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 15, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Capcom Vs. SNK 2: Extreme Offensive


Pretty sure the EO in the title stands for easy operation, as in the selectable option for simple controls for using special moves with single button inputs, similar to Marvel vs capcom easy setting or Super street fighter IV 3ds version. 

But i did forget a few, like X-men legends, that is a good one, and x-men next demention, Surprised no one mentioned spider man 2 at all, i thought it was everyone favorite. There is also wario world. I would suggest final fantasy but need GC to GBA link cable to play that, as well as 4 swords adventure.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 15, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Surprised no one mentioned spider man 2 at all


It's still the best Spider-Man game to date but if we're lucky the PS4 Spider-Man will blow our minds.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> There is also wario world


Have it on my list to get it soon.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> would suggest final fantasy but need GC to GBA link cable to play that


I ordered Game Boy Advance Player last week but just noticed it doesn't come with the GBA cable.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> as well as 4 swords adventure


That's another goner. It's going for more than the RRP so if I ever do own it, it'll be by random chance of luck.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 15, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I ordered Game Boy Advance Player last week but just noticed it doesn't come with the GBA cable.


Well gameboy player won't work with the game anyway, it uses the game cube system to play GBA game on tv, you can't play both at same time 

To be honest i wish nintendo made stuff like that for wii and Wii u to play NDS, 3DS, or GBA games on console, that would been nice. Progressive high resolution upscaled Portable games.


----------



## Zero72463 (Nov 15, 2016)

You don't have Mario Kart: Double Dash. I can sell it too you.


----------



## osaka35 (Nov 15, 2016)

Avoid the megaman collections if you can. Button swapped with no way to change.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> This is my list of PS2 and Xbox games, I think it's up to date.



Check out Kung fu Chaos and Genma Onimusha for Xbox.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 17, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well gameboy player won't work with the game anyway, it uses the game cube system to play GBA game on tv, you can't play both at same time
> 
> To be honest i wish nintendo made stuff like that for wii and Wii u to play NDS, 3DS, or GBA games on console, that would been nice. Progressive high resolution upscaled Portable games.


Wait, I can't play GBA games on GameCube with a Game Boy Advance but rather only the GameCube controller? That seems kind of unnecessarily backwards.



arq said:


> Check out Kung fu Chaos and Genma Onimusha for Xbox.


Think I have Genma Onimusha for Xbox already.


----------



## Cosmic_Link (Nov 17, 2016)

Tales of Symphonia if you haven't already played it on Steam and/or PS3.


----------



## Txustra (Nov 17, 2016)

Baten Kaitos 1 and 2. MUST HAVE.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2016)

The OG Animal Crossing, interesting to see how far the series has come since the GC days. Anyway the GC Version is pretty dank


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 17, 2016)

Star Wars Rogue Squadron II: Rogue Leader
Star Wars Rogue Squadron III: Rebel Strike

Actually interesting note on Rogue Squadron III: it has Rogue Squadron II in it as a split-screen coop mode.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 17, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Wait, I can't play GBA games on GameCube with a Game Boy Advance but rather only the GameCube controller? That seems kind of unnecessarily backwards



Umm well... look...
Is a accessory attachement you put under the system. Then you insert the gba game cart into the slot and put the Gameboy player disc in the game cube to load the GBA game. You could use a link cable to control the game i think. But that about it. Is basically like super game boy with snes back in the day. Man i wish nintendo had kept doing stuff like this, then we would have a 3DS NDS cart player for wii u or something for TV. 

Anyway that is basically what it does. Of course i think if you can find some special accssory like a action replay and gamecube memory card sd adaptor, you could just use homebrew emulators to play roms, or use a wii with homebrew channel.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 17, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Umm well... look...
> Is a accessory attachement you put under the system. Then you insert the gba game cart into the slot and put the Gameboy player disc in the game cube to load the GBA game. You could use a link cable to control the game i think. But that about it. Is basically like super game boy with snes back in the day. Man i wish nintendo had kept doing stuff like this, then we would have a 3DS NDS cart player for wii u or something for TV.
> 
> Anyway that is basically what it does. Of course i think if you can find some special accssory like a action replay and gamecube memory card sd adaptor, you could just use homebrew emulators to play roms, or use a wii with homebrew channel.


Oh yeah, just like Super Game Boy on SNES. The component cable for GameCube is ridiculously expensive but there's always the RGB version which is the second best. Or Component/Wii2HDMI on Wii although this would be entirely emulation without using physical game carts.


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 17, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Oh yeah, just like Super Game Boy on SNES. The component cable for GameCube is ridiculously expensive but there's always the RGB version which is the second best. Or Component/Wii2HDMI on Wii although this would be entirely emulation without using physical game carts.


The ASIC for the Gamecube component cable has been cloned.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 17, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> The ASIC for the Gamecube component cable has been cloned.


That's great news. I can't find it on eBay, though. How much does it go for?


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 18, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> That's great news. I can't find it on eBay, though. How much does it go for?


I don't know the exact details of what they have out there.  I haven't actually looked into it as a customer as much as I was gearing up to work with a different team to produce a different clone.  Actually, 'clone' might not be the best term, because I want to say, at least with the initial design that I'd seen, that it doesn't actually do quite the same thing as the original.  I think it output to a different standard than the original's Component; maybe VGA?  Assuming the team that did come through did what I had been looking at, the documentation on the signals coming out of the gamecube's digital port provided what was needed to recognize the image data, but from there it was up to the team to put it into a standard format, and I wanna say that Component wasn't what they initially went with.  I'm a little hazy on it; it was a couple years ago, I think.

Actually, did a quick search, and this may be it:
https://github.com/ikorb/gcvideo

Yes, that's source code and not a physical device, but there are probably people out there who would build one for you.  For a fee, of course.

edit:
actually, this place seems to have physical boards ready to mount for it.  I know the guy who runs it is legit.
http://www.badassconsoles.com/gcvideo-1/


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 18, 2016)

Well i remember when they used to have Gameboy advance video. LOL 

Man that was some "EXPERIENCE" the idea of watching a video on GBA just by loading it into a cart was the start of SOMETHING. You would go buy one and it had like only 2 random episodes of some tv show on there, cause the GBA carts can only store up to 32MB max data. Trying to watch that stuff on that small damn screen be like 260X120 resolution, with no back light unless you used a worm light in the car, or had GBA SP with the back light bright. But had no headphone slot for headset, you were screwed trying to hear that. Dare you to try it now, i bet you would laugh your lips off trying to do it and just be like. "Well damn, anything else would do better than this." 

I never owned one of these, but i seen a few rom files, and is total garbage, funny to just experience though but total garbage. At the time it was all we had and if you like me remember the struggle, during the idea of watching your favorite tv show on the go or in the bathroom. Dare you to try and find one and see how it is on the Gameboy player, not even emulators on HD TV can save those carts.


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 18, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well i remember when they used to have Gameboy advance video. LOL
> 
> Man that was some "EXPERIENCE" the idea of watching a video on GBA just by loading it into a cart was the start of SOMETHING. You would go buy one and it had like only 2 random episodes of some tv show on there, cause the GBA carts can only store up to 32MB max data. Trying to watch that stuff on that small damn screen be like 260X120 resolution, with no back light unless you used a worm light in the car, or had GBA SP with the back light bright. But had no headphone slot for headset, you were screwed trying to hear that. Dare you to try it now, i bet you would laugh your lips off trying to do it and just be like. "Well damn, anything else would do better than this."
> 
> I never owned one of these, but i seen a few rom files, and is total garbage, funny to just experience though but total garbage. At the time it was all we had and if you like me remember the struggle, during the idea of watching your favorite tv show on the go or in the bathroom. Dare you to try and find one and see how it is on the Gameboy player, not even emulators on HD TV can save those carts.



Psh, that's nothing.  I bought a TV-Tuner for my GBA.  Thing picked up analog antenna signals (you know, back when those still existed), as well as accepting composite video and RF signals.  Parents restricted my TV privileges?  No problem, I'll play Metroid Prime on my fucking Gameboy!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 18, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> I don't know the exact details of what they have out there.  I haven't actually looked into it as a customer as much as I was gearing up to work with a different team to produce a different clone.  Actually, 'clone' might not be the best term, because I want to say, at least with the initial design that I'd seen, that it doesn't actually do quite the same thing as the original.  I think it output to a different standard than the original's Component; maybe VGA?  Assuming the team that did come through did what I had been looking at, the documentation on the signals coming out of the gamecube's digital port provided what was needed to recognize the image data, but from there it was up to the team to put it into a standard format, and I wanna say that Component wasn't what they initially went with.  I'm a little hazy on it; it was a couple years ago, I think.
> 
> Actually, did a quick search, and this may be it:
> https://github.com/ikorb/gcvideo
> ...



Ready to ship. Sweet.

The 'Install Service' part, I'd need to send my GameCube or can I just skip that option and select 'No'?

I know that for PAL GameCube systems we have to use the Freeloader and then force NTSC on PAL to get Component quality, a few PAL GC games offered component but that's barely any and one of them is super rare (Fire Emblem). Never knew this existed so wow! Pretty awesome this actually exists. 



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well i remember when they used to have Gameboy advance video. LOL
> 
> Man that was some "EXPERIENCE" the idea of watching a video on GBA just by loading it into a cart was the start of SOMETHING. You would go buy one and it had like only 2 random episodes of some tv show on there, cause the GBA carts can only store up to 32MB max data. Trying to watch that stuff on that small damn screen be like 260X120 resolution, with no back light unless you used a worm light in the car, or had GBA SP with the back light bright. But had no headphone slot for headset, you were screwed trying to hear that. Dare you to try it now, i bet you would laugh your lips off trying to do it and just be like. "Well damn, anything else would do better than this."
> 
> I never owned one of these, but i seen a few rom files, and is total garbage, funny to just experience though but total garbage. At the time it was all we had and if you like me remember the struggle, during the idea of watching your favorite tv show on the go or in the bathroom. Dare you to try and find one and see how it is on the Gameboy player, not even emulators on HD TV can save those carts.



I remember watching Dragon Ball GT episodes GBA cart on the emulator and the video quality was pretty bad. The things that came out for GBA were so cool and neat.


----------



## EmulatorLover (Nov 18, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> This is my current collection:
> 
> 
> 18 Wheeler: American Pro Trucker
> ...


pikmin bro its amazing and simpsons road rage


----------



## VMM (Nov 22, 2016)

I-Ninja


----------



## Youkai (Nov 23, 2016)

I can recommend 

Mega Man Network Transmission

Might not be for everyone but I actually liked it a lot more than the normal Megaman Games.


----------



## Zonta85 (Dec 7, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Avoid the megaman collections if you can. Button swapped with no way to change.


http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/2286/


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 8, 2016)

VMM said:


> I-Ninja




I want to order I-Ninja but it's NTSC-U/C only and the prices get hiked up due to the shipping.



Youkai said:


> I can recommend
> 
> Mega Man Network Transmission
> 
> Might not be for everyone but I actually liked it a lot more than the normal Megaman Games.



Oh, I just played some of Mega Man: Network Transmission today. It's... It's different but good. Definitely better than Mighty No. 9. 

Btw, got the Sonic Gems Collection like yesterday and I thought there'd be all the Sonic retro games but no, that's what the 'Mega Collection' is for too.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 8, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Btw, got the Sonic Gems Collection like yesterday and I thought there'd be all the Sonic retro games but no, that's what the 'Mega Collection' is for too


Unless you get the ps2 or xbox sonic mega collection, is not much to miss. Those versions titled "Sonic mega collection plus" has 6 additional game gear games (with the other 6 obviously in gems collection.) And has comix zone and the ooze, savestates and game hints (cheats) and more content i guess. A better purchase in my opinion, just like how megaman anniversary collection on xbox has more content, but still has same ammount of games.

Best to get the japanese version of sonic gems collection as it offers more. The ps2 is japanese exclusive though havs the same stuff on both. Japanese one has all 3 streets of rage (bare knuckle) games especially the easier and uncensored third game, and bonanza bros. Which i could care less for honestly, is jist bizarre. The 6 game gear games from mega collection plus and 7 sonic genesis games are also on here, but is timed trials much like the smash bros classic games run by virtual console. If you can use codes like a action replay or the homebrew gecko codes to gain infinite time, is basically possible to play the whole game with no restriction.


----------



## VMM (Dec 9, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I want to order I-Ninja but it's NTSC-U/C only and the prices get hiked up due to the shipping.



You can also play it on PC


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 10, 2016)

Definite +1 for Baten Kaitos 1 and 2. Both awesome. Such a fun unique combat system. Really beautiful artstyle too imo. Voice acting not too amazing but hey...can't win 'em all. I thoroughly enjoyed them.

Mega Man X collection if you haven't played it elsewhere, and Mega Man X: Command Mission if you like MM and turn based. Really fun. Haven't played it since I was younger but I remember it being stupid hard sometimes.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 10, 2016)

Hells Malice said:


> Definite +1 for Baten Kaitos 1 and 2. Both awesome. Such a fun unique combat system. Really beautiful artstyle too imo. Voice acting not too amazing but hey...can't win 'em all. I thoroughly enjoyed them.
> 
> Mega Man X collection if you haven't played it elsewhere, and Mega Man X: Command Mission if you like MM and turn based. Really fun. Haven't played it since I was younger but I remember it being stupid hard sometimes.


All capcom RPGs are hard.... and by all i mean only the very few. (Breath of fire series, Mega man legends, Battle network, starforce...) I think they were all made by the same team who developed breath of fire, least megaman legends was. 

Basically the rpg games reward you very little for doing well and punish you very heavily for doing poor.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 13, 2016)

Here are a couple you may be interested in:

Chibi-Robo: Plug into Adventure
Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles
Sphinx and the Cursed Mummy
Cubivore: Survival of the Fittest
Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness
Mr. Driller: Drill Land
Sonic Heroes
Wave Race: Blue Storm
WarioWare Inc. Mega Party Game$
Amazing Island
Donkey Konga*
Donkey Konga 2*
Donkey Konga 3*
Donkey Kong: Jungle Beat*
* - Requires DK Bongo controller

Also, on the GBA controller issue: If you have a GCN > GBA link cable, you can play GBA games via the Game Boy Player on your Gamecube without an issue.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 13, 2016)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Sonic Heroes


I only played this game out of all the games you mentioned, and it wasn't even on Gamecube, it was on ps2, the worst version of all ports. How bad my collection is, perhaps the gamecube version is better but i wouldn't recommend it personally, i rather play sonic riders, or sonic adventure 2 battle (MUST PLAY) But i do approve of wave race since i did play n64 and it was okay.

Games i have played on NGC

Super smash bros.
Super Mario Sunshine.
Super Monkey Ball 2 (Never seen the first one)
Mario Party 4
Sonic Mega collection
Sonic Gems collection
F-Zero GX (HARD GAME)
Tales of Symphonia (Nice game, probably the best RPG game on the system)
Sonic Riders
Legend of Zelda Wind Waker
Sonid Adventure 2 Battle
Sonid Adventure DX Directors cut (Yes i like sonic games, when they are cool)
Spyro the dragon
Ty the tasmanian tiger
I think that is it. Never had play any others.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2016)

Fire Emblem


----------

